# LEDs



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a 5vdc, 2amp power source and was wondering if someone could point me toward a couple of LEDs that would run off that. Either that or give me some input as to how to create a circuit that would allow me to use that source to run a couple of LEDs. Size of resistor, that sort of thing.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

talk to Otaku he designed a system for me


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Have you tried this:

http://ledcalc.com/


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

It really depends on the Leds you are selecting.

If you are using plain vanilla Leds they usually operate at 3 volts and draw 20 milliamps (.02 amps) current. In that case you need resistors to give a voltage drop of 2 volts. Resistor Value = Required Voltage Drop / Led Current Draw ... 
Resistor Value = 2/.02 or 100 Ohms. Common 1/4 watt resistors are fine for this task. Wiring is easy, here is an example:


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

I am using two standard 2.2 volt LEDs in series. I was looking at using a 30 ohm 1/8 watt resistor.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

That should work fine. The resistor values are good, just keep in mind, you'd probably want to run 30 ohms 'or the next common higher value' and 1/8th watt 'or higher'. So if you happen to have 33 ohm, 1/4 watt, that would be perfectly acceptable. Also, you'd definitely want to run the LED's in series - just know the diagram above shows parallel. You're looking for


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

All the information that you need can be found from these sites below.

http://www.theledlight.com/ledcircuits.html

http://metku.net/index.html?sect=view&n=1&path=mods/ledcalc/index_eng

If you still have any question please do not be afraid to ask.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks, those are good sites.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's another one

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/HalloweenTech/anemak_MakingLEDEyes.html


----------

